# اسماء المكاتب الاستشاريه والمتميزه في السعوديه



## mohamed elamir (19 أبريل 2008)

اسماء المكاتب الاستشاريه والمتميزه في السعوديه 

اسم المكتب اسم المدير المسئول الهاتف

1 مكتب الجزيرة للاستشارات الهندسية خليل عبدالكريم الفريح 4785270
2 عبدالرحمن الربيعة وشريكه عبدالرحمن الربيعة 03/8344210
3 مكتب الركن للاستشارات الهندسية جمال ابراهيم المديفر 4197425
4 المركز الاستشاري الوطني خالد حسن عبدالحفيظ السمان 4761285
5 دار الدراسات العمرانية باسم صبحي الشهابي 4622888
6 الاتقان للدراسات الهندسية عصام محمد محمود 4452364
7 زهير فايز ومشاركوه عبدالله احمد حميد الدين 02/6547171
8 بيت الخبرة للاستشارات الهندسية محمد عبدالله ال ابراهيم 4626504
9 مكتب الفرات للاستشارات الهندسية البيئية فؤاد بن فهد الصالح 2291082
10 الفرحان للاستشارات الهندسية محمد عبدالله الفرحان 4507119
11 مكتب الفرحان لاستشارات نظم السلامة الهندسية محمد عبدالله الفرحان 4507119
12 شركة الاتحاد الهندسي (خطيب وعلمي) سمير سعيد عاشور 4778384
13 الهيئة الاستشارية (د.احمد عبدالوارث) عبدالوهاب راغب فودة 4161955
14 المكتب العربي للخدمات الهندسية الاستشارية سامح مصباح كنعان 4643538
15 شركة عزمي عبدالهادي وعبدالله المعيبد للاستشارات عبداللطيف عبدالهادي 03/8588877
16 مكتب العيد للاستشارات الهندسية حمد بن محمد العيد 03/8332266
17 راديكون- مكتب الخليج للاستشارات الهندسية محمد بنية الاحمدي 03/8954242
18 اليوسفي للهندسة القيمية عبدالعزيز سليمان اليوسفي 2915374
19 العطيشان مهندسون استشاريون فاروق نظمى الزهارنة 4652841
20 مكتب الهمة للدراسات د. عبدالعزيز البابطين 2786195
21 المصلي للخدمات الاستشارية د.محمد سعيد مصلي 4704601
22 شركة عبدالله السيف وشريكه للدراسات والاستشارات م عبدالله السيف 4653269
23 فيصل المهدي للاستشارات الهندسية احمد الزيات 2060796
24 الحجيلان للاستشارات الهندسية مدحت بشير / وليد مرعي 4761414
25 مكتب ابو الطاهر الاستشاري حسين عبدالله ابوالطاهر 4792529
26 دار انجاز لاستشارات الطاقة والهندسة عبدالرحمن عبدالمحسن التويجري 2922773
27 طلال الطاهر مهندسون استشاريون ومعماريون طلال الطاهر حسني الطاهر 4728612
28 الطيب مهندسون استشاريون محمود كمال الشرقاوي 4774477
29 مكتب شاهين للاستشارات الهندسية عاطف عبدالرحمن الشناوي 4783605
30 المجموعة العربية للاستشارات الهندسية عبدالمجيد ابراهيم علام 2866916
31 الفنيون السعوديون للاستشارات الهندسية خالد اديب محمد مكحل 03/894302
32 مكتب الحبشي للاستشارات الهندسية احمد بكر الحبشي 02/6528987
33 مكتب المهندس عبدالعزيز شربيني للهندسة عبدالعزيز اسعد شربيني 02/6941631
34 مكتب سليمان عبدالله الخريجي الاستشاري هيثم ابراهيم الرز 02/6658305
35 مكتب احمد مختار بنجر للاستشارات الهندسية احمد مختار بنجر 02/6533080
36 مكتب البراك للاستشارات الهندسية عبدالحميد ابراهيم فودة 03/5876064
37 مكتب عبدالرحمن حسين باصرة للاستشارات الهندسية سعيد محروس باناعمة 03/8438182
38 مكتب ناصر الملحم للاستشارات الهندسية ناصر فهد الملحم 03/8675003
39 مكتب عبدالله بالطيور الاستشاري عبدالله عبدالرحمن بالطيور 03/8990110
40 ادوار مهندسون استشاريون محمد عبدالرحمن الرسيني 2932263
41 مكتب الجندل الهندسي سلطان ونيس عمير الربيع 04/6243456
42 شركة زهير قاسم وشريكه للاستشارات الهندسية زهير عبدالغفور قاسم 
43 مكتب السيف للاستشارات الهندسية احمد السيف 4648899
44 قاب للاستشارات الهندسية حسين علي البلوشي 03/8334733
45 المجموعة الاستشارية الهندسية اسامة فؤاد العلي 4654406
46 مكتب عبدالرحمن المبارك للاستشارات الهندسية عبدالرحمن عبداللطيف المبارك 2930573
47 مكتب النفيسة للمساحة عبدالرحمن عبدالله النفيسة 4651484
48 المكتب الوطني للمساحة ذواد عبدالله الذواد 4616254
49 دلتا مهندسون استشاريون عبداللطيف السيف 4616060
50 مكتب سعود كانو للاستشارات الهندسية ناجي لطفي علي 03/8355761
51 المصممون السعوديون مهندسون استشاريون يحيى عبدالغظيم 03/8340840
52 رواسي للاستشارات الهندسية محمد احمد بن محفوظ 02/6620231
53 مكتب الجربوع مهندسون استشاريون عبدالغني سعيد عبدالغني 06/3246969
54 مكتب الخدمات الهندسية والفنية محمد عبدالمؤمن 06/326674
55 مكتب السلوم للاستشارات الهندسية عبدالعزيز فهد السلوم 06/3260066
56 مكتب القصر للاستشارات الهندسية خالد صالح الجناحي 06/3623626
57 دار التصاميم الحديثة للاستشارات الهندسية عودة بن عايد الاحمدي 03/8877933
58 مكتب الحمدان الاستشاري مايكل فرانسيس براينت 03/8983641
59 مكتب الزايد مهندسون استشاريون محمد عبدالعزيز نصار 4910441
60 مكتب الشاطيء للاستشارات الهندسية محمد حسام ابراهيم 07/3211100
61 مكتب دار الرياض للاستشارات الهندسية هشام ابراهيم الملائكة 2060088
62 مكتب يوسف عبدالعزيز الذكير يوسف عبدالعزيز الذكير 03/8935222
63 المكتب الشرقي للاستشارات الهندسية مصطفى السيد دياب 03/8304845
64 مكتب الماضي معماريون ومهندسون استشاريون حمد بن محمد الماضي 4784912
65 المكتب الهندسي السعودي الاستشاري هندي سعدون الرويلي 04/6249300
66 مكتب محمد عصيد الشراري للاستشارات الهندسية محمد عصيد الشراري 04/6253772
67 مكتب عبدالاله الخريجي للاستشارات الهندسية عبدالاله الخريجي 04/4242227
68 مكتب سلطان للاستشارات الهندسية سلطان محمد الشهري 04/4249998
69 مكتب مرسام للاستشارات الهندسية خالد محمد الصلحاني 06/5341031
70 مكتب اجا للاستشارات الهندسية سامي ناوي الشمري 06/5322610
71 مكتب الموسى للاستشارات الهندسية ياسر محمد سليمان 06/5344648
72 مكتب الحسنية للاستشارات الهندسية اسامة حسن موسى 07/2218001
73 مكتب الموحدين للمساحة حسين عبدالله عسيري 07/2243143
74 مكتب الشبل مهندسون استشاريون عاطف عبدالله الشبل 07/2294675
75 مكتب البيئة مخططون ومعماريون ومهندسون علي محمد الشعيبي 4543330
76 مؤسسة الحماية المدنية عدنان زكي العباسي الهاشمي 02/6686183
77 مكتب العوامي الهندسي الاستشاري حسين محمد ال جمعة 03/8551006
78 مكتب اركال للاستشارات الهندسية محمد احمد الفهاد 06/3691169
79 دار الاندلس مهندسون استشاريون جلال درويش 02/6600688
80 مكتب محمد رضا قطان للاستشارات الهندسية محمد بيومي محمد 4641134
81 مكتب الخدمات الاستشارية السعودي فهد التميمي 4659975
82 مكتب مسكني للخدمات الاستشارية صالح عبدالرحمن المحيسن 04/8446666
83 مكتب تاج الدين للاستشارات الهندسية تاج الدين محمد الحاج حسيت 02/6686187
84 مكتب الخطيب للهندسة مهندسون استشاريون محمد عاصم الخطيب 02/2213016
85 مكتب خزام مهندسون استشاريون صالح عبدالرحمن السحيباني 4644585
86 سحاب للاستشارات الهندسية محمد عبدالعزيز نصار 4658181
87 شركة التنقنيون السعوديون - سعودي تك سليمان العقيل الحمدان 4778770
88 مكتب الفن المعماري للاستشارات الهندسية سعود دغيم الشمري 2177758
89 مكتب طارق اليافي للاستشارات الهندسية توفيق جميعي 02/6915794
90 مكتب الدغيثر مهندسون معماريون عبدالله سعود الدغيثر 4191227


----------



## احمد حسني رضوان (19 أبريل 2008)

خالص الشكر للاخ العزيز
واعتقد ان وجود البريد او عنوان الموقع الالكتروني سيكون اضافة للموضوع
د.م. أحمد حسني رضوان


----------



## عرفه فاوي (21 أبريل 2008)

قريبا المسعودي للإستشارات الهندسية


----------



## mohamed elamir (21 أبريل 2008)

*الف مبروك يا أخ عرفة*

ربنا يوفقك ويكرمك 

ومتنسناش لما يكون عندك مشاريع داخل فيها إضاءة


----------



## عكاشة حباتر (21 أبريل 2008)

اين مكتب المركز المعماري للاستشارات الهندسيه


----------



## rashms (30 أبريل 2008)

الأخوه الكرام

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

احذروا كل الحذر من التعامل مع مكتب الجربوع مهندسون استشاريون عبدالغني سعيد عبدالغني 06/3246969
و الكائن بالسعودية بمنطقة القصيم ببريده والواقع باسواق الغد حيث يديره زمرة فاسده معدومة الضمير اكالت السحت واموال الناس بالباطل و على رئسهم الأحول الأخرق عبدالغني سعيد عبدالغني والمساعد الأيمن له المحتال الصامت اسامه وذالك لا حتراف قلب الحقائق و التزوير اثناء التمتير والتواطئ مع المقاولين و الشرط اربعون ولكن لا يمكرون الا بانفسهم و لا يخادعون الا انفسهم فاسئل الله بان يشتت شملهم و يسلب منهم الصحة والعافية و ان يجعل مابقى من عمرهم حسرة عليهم وندامه و ان يجعلهم لمن خلفهم ومن هم على شاكلتهم ايه انه ولي ذالك والقادر علية 

ومن باب النصح و الأمانه تم التحذير من التعامل معهم والله على ما اقول شهيد 

والسلام عليكم


----------



## HaMooooDi (30 أبريل 2008)

مشكووووووووووووووور


----------



## HaMooooDi (30 أبريل 2008)

مشكووووووووووووووور


----------



## الهادييي (1 مايو 2008)

اين مكتب الشبانات للاستشرات الهندسية


----------



## الهادييي (1 مايو 2008)

اين مكتب الشبانات للاستشارات الهندسية


----------



## نعمان ابورجب (1 مايو 2008)

شكرا على هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## نعمان ابورجب (1 مايو 2008)

*مكه*

شكرا على المجهود الرائع


----------



## mostafa kamel (6 يونيو 2008)

اين مكتب حامد بن حمري للاستشارات الهندسية أو بناءات للاستشارات الهندسية


----------



## الوسام الماسى (7 يونيو 2008)

مشكور كتير على هذا المجهود بس اذا ممكن اسماء الشركات الى فى ابو ظبى


----------



## واحدالواحد (8 يونيو 2008)

هنا تجد جميع المكاتب الاستشاريه الهندسيه بالمملكه العربيه السعوديه

http://www.momra.gov.sa/BusinessServ/QualifiedConsultativeOffices/QualifiedOffices.aspx


----------



## محمود القط (9 يونيو 2008)

ياااااااااااااااااااريت المكاتب سيئة السمعه نعرفها لنتجنبها وجزاكم الله خير


----------



## مصطفى الجمل (26 أغسطس 2008)

امين يا رب العالمين لكم ولنا وللامة الاسلامية


----------



## agms909 (27 أغسطس 2008)

الايوجد الميل الخاص بالمكتب


----------



## nazmy6 (27 أغسطس 2008)

جزالك الله خيراً


----------



## nazmy6 (27 أغسطس 2008)

وهل يمكن للمصرين التواصل معهم ام العمل معهم قاصر على السعوديين فقط


----------



## أبو زياد (27 أغسطس 2008)

ممكن التواصل معهم طبعاً مباشرة فمعظم هذه المكاتب يحتاج دوماً مهندسين سواء في مشروعات جديدة أو لتجديد العاملين لديه أو لتوسعة فريق العمل وأعضاء المكتب وخلافه ، وربما يكون من الأفضل السؤال عن المكتب قبل التواصل المباشر لمعرفة التخصص وطبيعة العمل قبل التفاهم على الراتب والمميزات، وبرضه ملحوظة الأخ محمود القط مفيدة ، والله يوفقك .


----------



## معماري حلب (24 سبتمبر 2008)

انتمنا ان ينوجد ميل للشركة لمراسلتهم 
اذا امكن احد من ان يخدمنا ويعطينا ميلات لشركات هندسية والله يجزيكم الخير


----------



## احمدمختار (24 أكتوبر 2008)

لقد نسيتم افضل المكاتب
وهو دار الهندسة شاعر ومشاركوه
ومن ضمن مشاريعه جسر الجمرات -ابراج البيت - توسعات الحرمين - حى القصر لدار الاركان بالرياض وغيرهم

ت 2013001
المهندس المسؤول مأمون الهيبيان


----------



## أحمد عبد العزيز (5 يناير 2009)

احذروا كل الحذر من التعامل مع مكتب البيئة للإستشارات الهندسية حيث يقوم المدير المالي والإداري والفني وإسمه أشرف عبد العزيز الصياد بالنصب على المهندسين فى مصر وعن تجارب مريرة وكثيرة للعديد من المهندسين والذين سولت لهم أنفسهم المنفسنة باللجوء للسغارة المصرية وبالأخص المستشار العمالي – والذي فعلاً أتضح فيما بعد إن السيد / أشرف عبد العزيز الصياد"مظبطه" بالفلوس ....وسأسرد لكم بعض ما عرفته من شروط التعاقد كالتالي:-

1-	التعهد بتوفير السكن والعمل 8 ساعات يومياُ مع تحمل الشركة تكاليف الإستقدام للزوجة والأم ( كله كــــلام فاضي) الغرض منه إغراء المهندس بالتعاقد " عشان يبعت لأمه ومراته للحج ".
2-	مدة العقد طويلة جداً " الرقم القياسى لمدد تعاقد بالخليج " خمس سنوات.
3-	رواتب ضعيفة أستناداً إلى أن بند السكن والإستقدام تتحمله الشركة “فمثلاً إذا كان الراتب الطبيعي للمهندس المدني 4 ألف ريال.......... فإنه يعرض على المهندس 2 فقط ...طبعاُ يعترض هذا المهندس 
فيقنعه بأن هذا نظير 8 ساعات يومياً فقط ولو أراد أن يحصل على 4 بل خمسة وستة آلاف ريال في الشهر
يعمل "Overtime"........فيقع الرطل فوراً ......عفواً يوقع المهندس فوراً العقد..بالمناسبة لايتم قبض هذا الـ Overtime أبداً.
4-	ليس للمهندس أي وجه حق بالمطالبة بإي زيادة في الراتب بتاتاً!!!!!!
5-	يتم حجز مبلغ شهرين متتاليين من بدء عمل المهندس....يعنى اللي مسافر يمسك يده شوية فى المصروفات
عشان هيشتغل لمدة 60 يوم متواصل بدون مليم ........أقصد هللة. 
6-	يفاجأ المهندس – وقد يكون كبير فى السن والمكانة- " شفت ناس أفاضل بمناصب كبيرة فى المكتب العربي 
للإستشارات الهندسية بأنه سيتم تسكينه مع 5 أو 6 مهندسين في غرفة واحدة .....بل ممكن ينام مؤقتاً فى 
سكن المراقبين....مؤقتاً.......يعني......من8 إلى10شهور.
7-	الإجازة الرسمية السنوية المتعاقد عليها يتم تأخيرها عمداً لمدة شهرين (( أي ينزل المهندس ومحجوز له أربع شهور + الشهر الإجازة المدفوع + تذاكر طيرانه وأسرته)) كي يجبر المهندس على العودة إلى حجيمه مرة أخري. ولما يرجع ياخدهم كلهم..........بس بيرجع بياخد حاجة تانية مؤلمة.
8-	لا مكتب العمل السعودي ولا المحاكم ولا الإمارة ولا المكتب العمالي العظيم لسفارة بلدنا العظمي فى الرياض هيعملو أي حاجة للشاكي.......لإن المذكور أعلاه مأكلهم.


----------



## agms909 (17 يناير 2009)

وين مكتب تمام الاستشارات


----------



## مصيلحى (22 يناير 2009)

أصدرت السيدة الوزيرة / عائشة عبدالهادى قرار بحظر التعامل مع 7 شركات عربية و وقف مدها باحتياجاتها من العمالة المصرية​أصدرت السيدة الوزيرة / عائشة عبدالهادى قرار بحظر التعامل مع 7 شركات عربية و وقف مدها باحتياجاتها من العمالة المصرية و هى مؤسسة منصور العيد للمقاولات و مغاسل الإنصاف الدولية و مستوصف أسيا الطبى و مستوصف الدار البيضاء و مستوصف شهد و مستوصف أميرة و مكتب البيئة ( مخططون و معماريون و مهندسون ).
http://www.manpower.gov.eg/news_detalis.htm


----------



## ابو هدير (22 يناير 2009)

الله يستر ويعين 
!!!!!!!!!!!
!!!!!!


----------



## newart (22 يناير 2009)

مشـــــــــــــــــــــــــــكور وبارك الله فيك
حبذا لو اتحطت العنواين البريدية وتخصص المكاتب

​


----------



## foratfaris (8 مارس 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا كثيرا


----------



## hopakhalifa (18 مارس 2009)

:70::70:امال فين مكتب حامد بن حمرى للاستشارات الهندسية :70:لالالا مينفعش الكلام ده:70:


----------



## ahmed_d (18 مارس 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا.....بارك الله فيك...........


----------



## إبراهيم آل حمرة (18 مارس 2009)

أشكرك جزيل الشكر وإلى الأمام دائما00000


----------



## The black (19 أبريل 2009)

الله يعطيك العافية مشكور كتير


----------



## om_sohila (19 أبريل 2009)

نرجو ذكر البريد الالكتروني و العنوان لتكون اكثر فاعلية مع الشكر


----------



## khalid goher (19 أبريل 2009)

*مشكور كتير بس اذا ممكن اسماء الشركات فى قطر على وجه السرعة *​


----------



## shaban hsanen (9 يونيو 2009)

جزاك اللة خيرا ياخى العذيذ


----------



## shaban hsanen (9 يونيو 2009)

جزاك اللة خيرا ياأخى العذيذ:68:


----------



## ايمن حسين (10 يونيو 2009)

شكرا على التفاعل والمشاركات


----------



## mas consultant (12 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاتة
اخواني الاعزاء احذروا كل الحذر من مكتب البيئة بالرياض و القاهرة و الاسكندرية
نصابين و حرامية 
ربنا ينتقم من اشرف الصياد
احقر بني ادم شوفته و اتعاملت معاه في حياتي
حسبي الله و نعم الوكيل فية


----------



## هاوي تخطيط (12 يونيو 2009)

شكرا جزيلاا على المعلومات


----------



## ib0125040760 (23 يونيو 2009)

مششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششكور


----------



## omer_d (27 يونيو 2009)

اين مكتب الخيرات الاستشاري الهندسي


----------



## المهندسه أم ليلى (27 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم يامهندسين الملتقى

مشكورين على هذا المجهود الرائع و لكن لو تكملوا جميلكم بان تضعوا اسماء المكاتب المعماريه النسائيه او التى لها فريق خاص نسائى بالسعوديه نكون لكم شاكرين لكى يتسنى لاخواتكم المهندسات التعرف على هذه المكاتب و العمل اذا ارادن..وشكرا لكم


----------



## حسام الدين عطيه (29 يوليو 2009)

اريد الاستفسار عن اقرب ميعاد لدورة pmp بمنطقه جده وذلك للاشتراك بها


----------



## المهندس ابو محمد (8 سبتمبر 2009)

اين دار الخليج للهندسة؟
4537171


----------



## mohamed elgendy (9 سبتمبر 2009)

هناك مكتب استشاري كبير لم يتم اضافتة هو
المهندس نزار كردي مهندسون استشاريون
المدير العام / م- امير احمد


----------



## مصيلحى (10 سبتمبر 2009)

تحذير من مكتب البيئة رقم 75​بمناسبة بدء الثلث الأخير من شهر رمضان الكريم

أود تحذير جميع المهندسين المصريين بالذات وعموم المسلمين – من جميع التخصصات والأعمار – الراغبين فى السفر للعمل بالمملكة العربية السعودية الشقيقة من التعامل مع الشركة الإستشارية التالى بياناتها :-​"مجموعة البيئة – مخططون ومعماريون ومهندسون- م/ على الشعيبى وعبد الرحمن الحصينى بالرياض​ومكتب تمثيلها بالقاهرة ومقره
 23 ش عبد الرحمن صدقى – خلف مجمع الهدي الإسلامي –مكرم عبيد – القاهرة- ويمثلها​م/ أشرف محمد عبدالعزيز الصياد​للأسباب التالية :-
يقوم المذكور أعلاه بالأتي :-

1- خداع من يتعاقد معهم فى القاهرة بتوفير السكن والعمل 8 ساعات يومياُ مع تحمل الشركة تكاليف الإستقدام للزوجة والأم ( كله كــــلام فاضي) الغرض منه إغراء المهندس بالتعاقد " عشان يبعت لأمه ومراته للحج ".
2- مدة العقد طويلة جداً " الرقم القياسى لمدد تعاقد بالخليج " خمس سنوات.
3- رواتب ضعيفة أستناداً إلى أن بند السكن والإستقدام تتحمله الشركة “فمثلاً إذا كان الراتب الطبيعي للمهندس المدني 4 ألف ريال.......... فإنه يعرض على المهندس 2 فقط ...طبعاُ يعترض هذا المهندس 
فيقنعه بأن هذا نظير 8 ساعات يومياً فقط ولو أراد أن يحصل على 4 بل خمسة وستة آلاف ريال في الشهر
يعمل "Overtime"........فيقع الرطل فوراً ......عفواً يوقع المهندس فوراً العقد..بالمناسبة لايتم قبض هذا الـ Overtime أبداً.
4- ليس للمهندس أي وجه حق بالمطالبة بإي زيادة في الراتب بتاتاً!!!!!!
5- يتم حجز مبلغ شهرين متتاليين من بدء عمل المهندس....يعنى اللي مسافر يمسك يده شوية فى المصروفات
عشان هيشتغل لمدة 60 يوم متواصل بدون مليم ........أقصد هللة. 
6- يفاجأ المهندس – وقد يكون كبير فى السن والمكانة- " شفت ناس أفاضل بمناصب كبيرة فى المكتب العربي 
 للإستشارات الهندسية بأنه سيتم تسكينه مع 5 أو 6 مهندسين في غرفة واحدة .....بل ممكن ينام مؤقتاً فى 
 سكن المراقبين....مؤقتاً.......يعني......من8 إلى10شهور.
7- الإجازة الرسمية السنوية المتعاقد عليها يتم تأخيرها عمداً لمدة شهرين (( أي ينزل المهندس ومحجوز له أربع شهور + الشهر الإجازة المدفوع + تذاكر طيرانه وأسرته)) كي يجبر المهندس على العودة إلى حجيمه مرة أخري. ولما يرجع ياخدهم كلهم..........بس بيرجع بياخد حاجة تانية مؤلمة.
8- لا مكتب العمل السعودي ولا المحاكم ولا الإمارة ولا المكتب العمالي العظيم لسفارة بلدنا العظمي فى الرياض هيعملو أي حاجة للشاكي.......لإن المذكور أعلاه مأكلهم.​


----------



## مصيلحى (10 سبتمبر 2009)

انصر أخيك المظلوم​
 يوجد مكتب استشاري بالمملكة العربية السعودية اسمه "البيئة - مخططون ومعماريون ومهندسون" ومقره الرياض
- كان لهذا المكتب تاريخ جيد جدا" في الدراسة والتصميم والإشراف للعديد من المشاريع الكبرى داخل وخارج السعودية وكان يضم مجموعة كبيرة من المهندسين أصحاب الخبرة والكفاءة في جميع التخصصات الهندسية. 
 - وكان من ضمن شروط الانضمام لهذا المكتب أن يكون التقدير العام للمهندس لايقل عن جيد جدا ويفضل من يحمل الدكتوراه أو الماجستير أو الدراسات العليا. 
 - ولكن مر المكتب كغيره من المؤسسات والشركات بفترة ركود فى أواسط التسعينات نتيجة انتشار المكاتب المنافسة وانخفاض الاستثمارات بسبب حروب الخليج المتعاقبة وأيضا بسبب مبالغة أصحاب المكتب بالأسعار المقدمة منهم فقل حجم المشاريع المسندة للمكتب بشكل كبير. 
 - الى أن جاء مهندس كان يعمل بالمكتب واسمه "أشرف محمد عبدا لعزيز الصياد" وطلب من أصحاب المكتب أن يكون هو المسئول عن إدارة المشاريع وأعمال دراسة الأسعار وتقديم العروض مقابل نسبة من دخل المكتب وأن تكون له كافة الصلاحيات من اختيار واستقدام المهندسين والمشرفين وتحديد رواتبهم وبدلاتهم فبدا بتقديم عروض أسعار منخفضة جدا بلغت نسبة الانخفاض لأكثر من 50% من الأسعار المتعارف عليها فى ذلك الوقت وكان ذلك على حساب مرتبات ومستحقات المهندسين والمشرفين الذى يقوم باستقدامهم وكان يخدعهم عند الاتفاق معهم بمصر ويقول لهم أن هذا المرتب سيكون شكليا فقط ولكن هناك مصادر أخرى كالاضافى والمكافآت ستكون أضعاف هذا الراتب .. فبدأ المهندسون بالفعل ينخدعون وخاصة بمعرفتهم المسبقة بتاريخ المكتب القديم وتعاقد الكثيرون مع المكتب بهذه الإدارة الجديدة. 
-  بدأت الحقيقة تظهر بمجرد وصولهم للسعودية. 
- يعيش فى الغرفة الواحدة أكثر من ثلاثة مهندسين. 
- البعض لايجد سرير أو حتى مرتبة لينام عليها 
- الكثير ينتظر بالمكتب ومعاه حقائبه بالساعات حتى يجد مكانا" ينام فيه. 
- يركب بالسيارة الواحدة أكثر من العدد المصرح به غالبا. 
 - السيارات الموجودة كلها قديمة جدا ومنتهية صلاحية الفحص واستمارات المرور مما يعرض قائدها وركابها للخطورة دائما. 
-  حدثت العديد من حوادث وأعطال السيارات ومنهم من أصيب بالفعل. 
 - معظم السيارات بالطبع غير مكيفة فى درجة حرارة خارجية صيف تصل الى 50 درجة مئوية. 
-  كان عمال المقاول الذى يشرف مهندسو المكتب عليهم يسخرون من سيارات المكتب ويتبادلون الضحك, 
أما عن حالة المهندسين خارج الرياض فحدث ولاحرج فكان بعضهم يعيش بالمساجد بسبب طردهم من السكن نتيجة عدم دفع بدل السكن (حدث ذلك بمشروع محكمة عرعر) وكاد يحدث بمشاريع الأحساء. 
-  وكذلك تنقطع عنهم الكهرباء فى عز الحر بسبب عدم تسديد فواتير الكهرباء مما يضطر المهندسين العزاب بدفعها بأنفسهم وهذا مخالف للعقد ونظام العمل بالسعودية. 
 - تعتمد الإدارة المهندسين بأكثر من مشروع فى نفس الوقت بدوام كامل وتأخذ عليهم آلاف الريالات قد يصل الى أكثر من 40000 ريال على المهندس الواحد كمتوسط شهريا وهذه مخالفة وجريمة إهدار للمال العام. 
 - بل تعدى الأمر أن تعتمد مهندسين بأسماء وهمية لناس كانوا يعملون بالمكتب وتركوه من سنوات وتأخذ عليهم مرتبات شهرية وهذه جريمة كبيرة ومن ضمن هذه المشاريع: مستشفى الحميات بجيزان والمختبر الوطنى بالرياض وكلية المجتمع برفحاء وكلية الشريعة بالإحساء ومشاريع وزارة التعليم العالى بحائل وكان قبل ذلك محكمة جدة ومحكمة حفر الباطن ومحكمة عرعر ومستشفى الولادة بالدمام وجامعة الملك فيصل بالدمام. 
-  هرب من هذا المكتب عدد كبير من المهندسين وصل الى أكثر من 40 مهندس ومراقب حتى الآن معرضين نفسهم وأسرهم للخطورة فى سابقة هى الأولى من نوعها. 
 - ترك المكتب فى خلال السنتين الماضيتين أكثر من 180 مهندس بعد اضطرارهم للحصول على أجازة مقابل ترك مستحقات لهم تصل الى أكثر من 25000 ريال للمهندس الواحد مابين مرتبات وتذاكر طيران ومكافأة ومقابل الأجازة السنوية ومقابل العمل الاضافى وذلك مقابل الموافقة على الأجازة. 
 - يحسب المكتب 15يوما مقابل الأجازة السنوية مع إن نظام العمل يقدرها بـ21يوما وهذا مخالف للنظام وحتى هذه المستحقات لاتصرف غالبا. 
 - يحق للمهندس تذاكر طيران سنوية له ولطفلين من أسرته طبقا للعقد ولكن نتيجة لتعسف وتسويف الإدارة يضطر المهندسين بدفعها من حسابهم الخاص على أمل صرفها من المكتب بعد ذلك ولكن هذا الأمل أيضا لايتحقق بسبب جشع وظلم الإدارة. 
-  يقوم المكتب بحجز ما يقارب راتب ثلاثة أشهر ومقابل الأجازة السنوية وتذاكر الطيران للمهندس وأسرته وذلك عندما يقوم المهندس بأجازته حتى يضمنوا عودته للمكتب وبرغم هذه الخسارة المالية الكبيرة التى يتكبدها المهندس الا أنه لايلتفت الى تلك الخسارة مقابل عدم العودة الى هذا المكان المليء بالظلم. 
 - يضطر كثير من المهندسين والموظفين بتسفير زوجاتهم وأطفالهم عن طريق النقل البرى مما يعرضهم للعناء الشديد وذلك توفيرا للنفقات لعدم صرف تذاكر الطيران. 
- يقوم المكتب بملاحقة المهندسين اللذين تركوا المكتب بتأشيرة بشكل رسمى وبتأشيرة نهائي وجاءوا الى أماكن أخرى محترمة بتأشيرات جديدة داخل المملكة بحثا عن رزقهم فى مكان يقدر أدميتهم وخبرتهم, فتقوم ادارة المكتب برفع دعاوى ضدهم لمحاولة ترحيلهم من المملكة  مع ان إدارة المكتب تدعى بأنها توفر فرص العمل. 

 - لاتوجد أي صلاحية من أى نوع بالمكتب إلا لشخص واحد فقط هو أشرف الصياد وهذا الشخص غير موجود دائما بالخدمة فغالبا يكون بمصر وعندما يجىء الى السعودية يعطى تعليمات فورية للإداريين اللذين ينفذون تعليماته مهما كانت وذلك بغلق مكتبه وعدم السماح بدخول أى أحد من المهندسين والعاملين برغم امتلاء الصالة بالناس اللذين لهم طلبات متعددة ومعظمها طلبات مالية أو أجازات طبقا للعقد. 
 - يساعد هذا الظالم بعض الإداريين اللذين غابت ضمائرهم وخسروا دينهم وأنفسهم. 
 - قدم كثير من المهندسين والمراقبين شكاوى عن طريق القنصلية المصرية بالرياض ومكتب العمل والإمارة وصلت لأكثر من مائة شكوى. 
 - ولكن للأسف مازال المكتب يمارس الظلم والتسويف مع العاملين به بل وازداد حدة عما قبل لأن إدارة المكتب تستغل للأسف مهندسين ليست لديهم خبرة كافية أو معرفة بظروف السفر والعمل بالسعودية والغلاء الذى حدث بالمملكة خلال العامين الماضيين. 
 - يتعاقد المكتب الآن مع المهندسين الجدد بعقد مدته خمس سنوات ولا يحق للمهندس نزول أجازة إلا بعد سنتين تعاقديا وبعد ثلاث سنوات فعليا. 
- أصدرت وزيرة القوى العاملة قرارا بتاريخ 22/1/2009بحظر التعامل مع هذا المكتب لكثرة الشكاوى ضده ولكن للأسف بعد ضغوط من جهات لها مصلحة مباشرة ومنها للأسف المستشار العمالي للسفارة بالرياض والتى تعتمد الوزيرة فى قراراتها للأسف على تقاريره فقامت الوزيرة بإصدار قرار ثانى بعد أقل من ثلاثة أسابيع من القرار الأول بإلغاء الحظر لادعاء أن معظم هذه الشكاوى كيدية .. حسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل. ​وختاما نرجو من الجهات المعنية بهذه الأمور بوقف هذا الظلم البين ومعاقبة كل القائمين عليه لأنهم لايضرون بمصلحة مهندس وعائلته بحسب بل يضرون بمصلحة مجتمع بأكمله.


----------



## ammaid_2000 (15 سبتمبر 2009)

*البيئه (مخططون ومعماريون ومهندسون و..........؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟)*

http://www.facebook.com/topic.php?uid=24403736100&topic=9436
http://www.aljsad.net/t148332.html
للأسف الشديد كل ماذكر عن البيئه ( مخططون ومعماريون ومهندسون ) هو صحيح حتى انهم يخلقون المشاكل مع الجيران ايضا والروابط بعاليه توضح اكثر من ذلك ويمكن لأي شخص يبحث عن المزيد ان يكتب البيئه ( مخططون ومعماريون ومهندسون ) على محرك البحث جوجل وسوف يفاجئ بما يجده ولا تعليق ​


----------



## agms909 (6 أكتوبر 2009)

اعزائى المهندسين لية بنقلى المصريين هم اللى بيوجعوا قلبنا فى الغرابة لية منحولش نلحقهم فى مصر مثلا واحد زاى أشرف الصياد نشيكة فى النقابة فى مصر مش ممكن نعرف نردله جزء من الجميل دعوة لملاحقتة الظالمين


----------



## agms909 (6 أكتوبر 2009)

*الف مليون مبروك يا باشمهندس اسامة انا واحد من تلميذك جامعة الازهر *


----------



## Osama6 (28 نوفمبر 2009)

*يا جماعة كيف اعمل انزال للقائمة*

ساعدوني ماني ملاقي رابط اعمل منه انزال للقائمة:76:


----------



## holom (28 نوفمبر 2009)

مهندس مصرى خبرة 23 سنة فى اعمال التصميم الميكانيكى وخاصة التكييف بالكامل بما فية حسابات الدكت ت505565347


----------



## معماريين (30 نوفمبر 2009)

احظروا التعامل مع مكتب العجمي للآستشارات الهندسية بالجبيل و الخبر للاسف كانت لي تجربه مريره


----------



## mhmud1979 (5 ديسمبر 2009)

تنتانتتانتانتانانانانانتانناننااناناتااا


----------



## ماهر سلامه (5 يناير 2010)

_تحذير هام جدا_
_اياكم والتعامل مع مكتب السيف للاستشارات الهندسية والكائن بطريق العروبة مقابل البنك السعودي للاستثمار هاتف رقم 014648899 لانه مكتب لا يمت للهندسة بصلة ولكنهم نصابين وعلي راسهم مديرهم عثمان محمد السيف_


----------



## ماهر سلامه (5 يناير 2010)

مهندس مدني مصري الجنسية خبرة 10 سنوات وخبرة بالمملكة 4 سنوات عملت خلالها كاستشاري بمشاريع تابعة لوزارة الداخلية بالمملكة هاتف رقم 0506011159


----------



## طريق الهندسة (6 يناير 2010)

ITAL CONSULT
SAUDI ARABIA BRANCH
Tel : 01-2175796 , 01-2175798
Fax 01-2175799


----------



## Eng. Hossam (6 يناير 2010)

بارك الله فيك اخي
انا اعمل لدى مكتب الخدمات الاستشارية السعودي ( سعود كونسلت)
في اي حد عنه اي اعتراض عليه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
وشكرا جزيلا للجميع


----------



## عدنان النجار (6 يناير 2010)

هل هذه المكاتب أهل للثقة في التعاملات المادية ونحوه


----------



## mohamedanwar zedan (10 يناير 2010)

شكرا اخي الكريم


----------



## م لؤى محمد (12 يناير 2010)

شكـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرا


----------



## abdalnaser123 (14 يناير 2010)

ارجوكم ماذا تعرفون عن مكتب الشبانات للاستشارات الهندسية


----------



## abdalnaser123 (14 يناير 2010)

ارجوكم ماذا تعرفون عن مكتب الشبانات للاستشارات الهندسية


----------



## pinkkhela (9 فبراير 2010)

*شكرا*

شكرا علي المجهود


----------



## hashery (16 فبراير 2010)

*أحـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــذروا مكتب خـــزام مهندسون أستشاريون 4644585*

والله الرواتب تتأخر لأكثر من خمسة أشهر وقد تصل أحيانا ستة أشهر &&اللهم قد بلغت


----------



## dr.usama (4 مارس 2010)

للأسف أن المهندس حديث التخرج بيتغر بما يعرضونه عليه ثم يسافر ويترك المكتب المصرى الذى علمه ويفاجأ بالحقيقة المره وهذا من وجهة نظرى جزاء له لعدم تقديره للجميل للمكتب المصرى الذى علمه


----------



## dr.usama (4 مارس 2010)

أرى أن أصحاب المكاتب المصرية لابد أن يحسنوا رواتب المهندسين بدرجة تجعلهم يحسبون الامر قبل السفر


----------



## هاوي تخطيط (5 مارس 2010)

موضوع جيد


----------



## دكتور شريف (9 مارس 2010)

عندي رخصة مكتب إستشاري هندسي بالرياض وأرغب في الشروع في العمل. أود معرفة الخطوط العريضة المطلوبة في أي مكتب استشاري هندسي مدني و معماري (على سبيل المثال 1- مكتب في مكان متميز 2- عدد المهندسين 3- رسامين 4- محاسبين ......................الخ) أرجو المساعدة لمن عنده خبره في تأسيس مكتب هندسي.


----------



## مصيلحى (13 مارس 2010)

بالله عليك يا أخي ......بلاش تجيب أي قايمة من أي موقع و"ترزعها" كوبي وبيست وتجري أو علي قولة الهنود والبنجال ( تسوي هرووب) أتقي الله في زمايلك المهندسين حتي لا يقعوا في فخ مكتب قذر مثل رقم 75 مكتب البيئة مخططون ومعماريون ومهندسون علي محمد الشعيبي 4543330  ومقره الرياض
- كان لهذا المكتب تاريخ جيد جدا" في الدراسة والتصميم والإشراف للعديد من المشاريع الكبرى داخل وخارج السعودية وكان يضم مجموعة كبيرة من المهندسين أصحاب الخبرة والكفاءة في جميع التخصصات الهندسية. 
 - وكان من ضمن شروط الانضمام لهذا المكتب أن يكون التقدير العام للمهندس لايقل عن جيد جدا ويفضل من يحمل الدكتوراه أو الماجستير أو الدراسات العليا. 
 - ولكن مر المكتب كغيره من المؤسسات والشركات بفترة ركود فى أواسط التسعينات نتيجة انتشار المكاتب المنافسة وانخفاض الاستثمارات بسبب حروب الخليج المتعاقبة وأيضا بسبب مبالغة أصحاب المكتب بالأسعار المقدمة منهم فقل حجم المشاريع المسندة للمكتب بشكل كبير. 
 - الى أن جاء مهندس كان يعمل بالمكتب واسمه "أشرف محمد عبدا لعزيز الصياد" وطلب من أصحاب المكتب أن يكون هو المسئول عن إدارة المشاريع وأعمال دراسة الأسعار وتقديم العروض مقابل نسبة من دخل المكتب وأن تكون له كافة الصلاحيات من اختيار واستقدام المهندسين والمشرفين وتحديد رواتبهم وبدلاتهم فبدا بتقديم عروض أسعار منخفضة جدا بلغت نسبة الانخفاض لأكثر من 50% من الأسعار المتعارف عليها فى ذلك الوقت وكان ذلك على حساب مرتبات ومستحقات المهندسين والمشرفين الذى يقوم باستقدامهم وكان يخدعهم عند الاتفاق معهم بمصر ويقول لهم أن هذا المرتب سيكون شكليا فقط ولكن هناك مصادر أخرى كالاضافى والمكافآت ستكون أضعاف هذا الراتب .. فبدأ المهندسون بالفعل ينخدعون وخاصة بمعرفتهم المسبقة بتاريخ المكتب القديم وتعاقد الكثيرون مع المكتب بهذه الإدارة الجديدة. 
-  بدأت الحقيقة تظهر بمجرد وصولهم للسعودية. 
- يعيش فى الغرفة الواحدة أكثر من ثلاثة مهندسين. 
- البعض لايجد سرير أو حتى مرتبة لينام عليها 
- الكثير ينتظر بالمكتب ومعاه حقائبه بالساعات حتى يجد مكانا" ينام فيه. 
- يركب بالسيارة الواحدة أكثر من العدد المصرح به غالبا. 
 - السيارات الموجودة كلها قديمة جدا ومنتهية صلاحية الفحص واستمارات المرور مما يعرض قائدها وركابها للخطورة دائما. 
-  حدثت العديد من حوادث وأعطال السيارات ومنهم من أصيب بالفعل. 
 - معظم السيارات بالطبع غير مكيفة فى درجة حرارة خارجية صيف تصل الى 50 درجة مئوية. 
-  كان عمال المقاول الذى يشرف مهندسو المكتب عليهم يسخرون من سيارات المكتب ويتبادلون الضحك, 
أما عن حالة المهندسين خارج الرياض فحدث ولاحرج فكان بعضهم يعيش بالمساجد بسبب طردهم من السكن نتيجة عدم دفع بدل السكن (حدث ذلك بمشروع محكمة عرعر) وكاد يحدث بمشاريع الأحساء. 
-  وكذلك تنقطع عنهم الكهرباء فى عز الحر بسبب عدم تسديد فواتير الكهرباء مما يضطر المهندسين العزاب بدفعها بأنفسهم وهذا مخالف للعقد ونظام العمل بالسعودية. 
 - تعتمد الإدارة المهندسين بأكثر من مشروع فى نفس الوقت بدوام كامل وتأخذ عليهم آلاف الريالات قد يصل الى أكثر من 40000 ريال على المهندس الواحد كمتوسط شهريا وهذه مخالفة وجريمة إهدار للمال العام. 
 - بل تعدى الأمر أن تعتمد مهندسين بأسماء وهمية لناس كانوا يعملون بالمكتب وتركوه من سنوات وتأخذ عليهم مرتبات شهرية وهذه جريمة كبيرة ومن ضمن هذه المشاريع: مستشفى الحميات بجيزان والمختبر الوطنى بالرياض وكلية المجتمع برفحاء وكلية الشريعة بالإحساء ومشاريع وزارة التعليم العالى بحائل وكان قبل ذلك محكمة جدة ومحكمة حفر الباطن ومحكمة عرعر ومستشفى الولادة بالدمام وجامعة الملك فيصل بالدمام. 
-  هرب من هذا المكتب عدد كبير من المهندسين وصل الى أكثر من 40 مهندس ومراقب حتى الآن معرضين نفسهم وأسرهم للخطورة فى سابقة هى الأولى من نوعها. 
 - ترك المكتب فى خلال السنتين الماضيتين أكثر من 180 مهندس بعد اضطرارهم للحصول على أجازة مقابل ترك مستحقات لهم تصل الى أكثر من 25000 ريال للمهندس الواحد مابين مرتبات وتذاكر طيران ومكافأة ومقابل الأجازة السنوية ومقابل العمل الاضافى وذلك مقابل الموافقة على الأجازة. 
 - يحسب المكتب 15يوما مقابل الأجازة السنوية مع إن نظام العمل يقدرها بـ21يوما وهذا مخالف للنظام وحتى هذه المستحقات لاتصرف غالبا. 
 - يحق للمهندس تذاكر طيران سنوية له ولطفلين من أسرته طبقا للعقد ولكن نتيجة لتعسف وتسويف الإدارة يضطر المهندسين بدفعها من حسابهم الخاص على أمل صرفها من المكتب بعد ذلك ولكن هذا الأمل أيضا لايتحقق بسبب جشع وظلم الإدارة. 
-  يقوم المكتب بحجز ما يقارب راتب ثلاثة أشهر ومقابل الأجازة السنوية وتذاكر الطيران للمهندس وأسرته وذلك عندما يقوم المهندس بأجازته حتى يضمنوا عودته للمكتب وبرغم هذه الخسارة المالية الكبيرة التى يتكبدها المهندس الا أنه لايلتفت الى تلك الخسارة مقابل عدم العودة الى هذا المكان المليء بالظلم. 
 - يضطر كثير من المهندسين والموظفين بتسفير زوجاتهم وأطفالهم عن طريق النقل البرى مما يعرضهم للعناء الشديد وذلك توفيرا للنفقات لعدم صرف تذاكر الطيران. 
- يقوم المكتب بملاحقة المهندسين اللذين تركوا المكتب بتأشيرة بشكل رسمى وبتأشيرة نهائي وجاءوا الى أماكن أخرى محترمة بتأشيرات جديدة داخل المملكة بحثا عن رزقهم فى مكان يقدر أدميتهم وخبرتهم, فتقوم ادارة المكتب برفع دعاوى ضدهم لمحاولة ترحيلهم من المملكة  مع ان إدارة المكتب تدعى بأنها توفر فرص العمل. 

 - لاتوجد أي صلاحية من أى نوع بالمكتب إلا لشخص واحد فقط هو أشرف الصياد وهذا الشخص غير موجود دائما بالخدمة فغالبا يكون بمصر وعندما يجىء الى السعودية يعطى تعليمات فورية للإداريين اللذين ينفذون تعليماته مهما كانت وذلك بغلق مكتبه وعدم السماح بدخول أى أحد من المهندسين والعاملين برغم امتلاء الصالة بالناس اللذين لهم طلبات متعددة ومعظمها طلبات مالية أو أجازات طبقا للعقد. 
 - يساعد هذا الظالم بعض الإداريين اللذين غابت ضمائرهم وخسروا دينهم وأنفسهم. 
 - قدم كثير من المهندسين والمراقبين شكاوى عن طريق القنصلية المصرية بالرياض ومكتب العمل والإمارة وصلت لأكثر من مائة شكوى. 
 - ولكن للأسف مازال المكتب يمارس الظلم والتسويف مع العاملين به بل وازداد حدة عما قبل لأن إدارة المكتب تستغل للأسف مهندسين ليست لديهم خبرة كافية أو معرفة بظروف السفر والعمل بالسعودية والغلاء الذى حدث بالمملكة خلال العامين الماضيين. 
 - يتعاقد المكتب الآن مع المهندسين الجدد بعقد مدته خمس سنوات ولا يحق للمهندس نزول أجازة إلا بعد سنتين تعاقديا وبعد ثلاث سنوات فعليا. 
- أصدرت وزيرة القوى العاملة قرارا بتاريخ 22/1/2009بحظر التعامل مع هذا المكتب لكثرة الشكاوى ضده ولكن للأسف بعد ضغوط من جهات لها مصلحة مباشرة ومنها للأسف المستشار العمالي للسفارة بالرياض والتى تعتمد الوزيرة فى قراراتها للأسف على تقاريره فقامت الوزيرة بإصدار قرار ثانى بعد أقل من ثلاثة أسابيع من القرار الأول بإلغاء الحظر لادعاء أن معظم هذه الشكاوى كيدية .. حسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل. ​وختاما نرجو من الجهات المعنية بهذه الأمور بوقف هذا الظلم البين ومعاقبة كل القائمين عليه لأنهم لايضرون بمصلحة مهندس وعائلته بحسب بل يضرون بمصلحة مجتمع بأكمله


----------



## ماهر ابراهيم سلامة (11 أبريل 2010)

_رداعلي هذا الكلام الذي ليس له اساس من الصحة والمنشور في الموقع باسمي والذي يقول(_
_اياكم والتعامل مع مكتب السيف للاستشارات الهندسية والكائن بطريق العروبة مقابل البنك السعودي للاستثمار هاتف رقم 014648899 لانه مكتب لا يمت للهندسة بصلة ولكنهم نصابين وعلي راسهم مديرهم عثمان محمد السيف_) اقول بانني انا م/ ماهر ابراهيم ابراهيم سلامه مصري الجنسية مازلت اعمل بمكتب السيف للاستشارات الهندسية كمهندس مدني ولا توجد اي مشاكل بيني وبين المكتب وعلاقتي بمديره المهندس / عثمان محمد السبف علاقة طيبة جدا كما ان علاقتي بمهندسين المكتب علاقة طيبة وهم علي اعلي مستوي من الكفاءة المهنية وما نشر في الموقع باسمي ما هو الا عن طريق احد الاشخاص الموظفون في المكتب والتي تم الاستغناء عنهم لسوء اخلاقهم وعدم امانتهم في العمل وانا غير مسئول عن اي شئ نشر باسم ماهر سلامة في هذا المنتدي .


----------



## ماهر ابراهيم سلامة (11 أبريل 2010)

ردا علي ما نشر في هذا المنتدي باسم ماهر سلامة وما يقول (_اياكم والتعامل مع مكتب السيف للاستشارات الهندسية والكائن بطريق العروبة مقابل البنك السعودي للاستثمار هاتف رقم 014648899 لانه مكتب لا يمت للهندسة بصلة ولكنهم نصابين وعلي راسهم مديرهم عثمان محمد السيف) اقول بانني انا م / ماهر ابراهيم ابراهيم سلامه مصري الجنسية مازلت اعمل في مكتب السيف للاستشارات الهندسية وتربطني بمديره م/ عثمان السيف علاقة طيبة جدا كما انه تربطني بزملائي المهندين بالمكتب علاقة طيبة وهم علي اعلي مستوي من الكفاءة المهنية وانفي تماما ما ذكر باسمي علي هذا المنتدي لانه نشر عن طريق احد الموظفين الذي تم الاستغناء عنه واستبعادة من المكتب نهائيا لسوء اخلاقه وعدم امانته المهنية لذلك فانا لست مسئول عن اي شئ نشر في هذا المنتدي يسئ الي مكتبنا ( مكتب السيف للاستشارات الهندسية )_


----------



## ماهر ابراهيم سلامة (11 أبريل 2010)

*ردا علي ما نشر في هذا المنتدي باسم ماهر سلامة وما يقول (اياكم والتعامل مع مكتب السيف للاستشارات الهندسية والكائن بطريق العروبة مقابل البنك السعودي للاستثمار هاتف رقم 014648899 لانه مكتب لا يمت للهندسة بصلة ولكنهم نصابين وعلي راسهم مديرهم عثمان محمد السيف) اقول بانني انا م / ماهر ابراهيم ابراهيم سلامه مصري الجنسية مازلت اعمل في مكتب السيف للاستشارات الهندسية وتربطني بمديره م/ عثمان السيف علاقة طيبة جدا كما انه تربطني بزملائي المهندين بالمكتب علاقة طيبة وهم علي اعلي مستوي من الكفاءة المهنية وانفي تماما ما ذكر باسمي علي هذا المنتدي لانه نشر عن طريق احد الموظفين الذي تم الاستغناء عنه واستبعادة من المكتب نهائيا لسوء اخلاقه وعدم امانته المهنية لذلك فانا لست مسئول عن اي شئ نشر في هذا المنتدي يسئ الي مكتبنا ( مكتب السيف للاستشارات الهندسية )*​


----------



## المهندس احمد حجازي (15 مايو 2010)

شكرا لحرصكم علي نفع الاخرين


----------



## aymanabouzied (20 مايو 2010)

مكتب الشبانات من المكاتب المحترمة بالرياض


----------



## طارق الهادي (29 مايو 2010)

بالفعل تم وقف مكتب البيئة عن طريق مكتب العمل السعودي


----------



## m.alkhdour (29 مايو 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووور


----------



## ammaid_2000 (29 مايو 2010)

طارق الهادي قال:


> بالفعل تم وقف مكتب البيئة عن طريق مكتب العمل السعودي


نرجو التوضيح كيف تم وقفه ؟ نظرا لان هذا المكتب سمعته اصبحت سيئه للأسف بعد ان كان من أفضل المكاتب في المملكه ولكن اصبح الآن من أسوأ المكاتب بالمملكه .


----------



## m.alkhdour (29 مايو 2010)

شكرا هيك الواحد عرف مين المكاتب الجيدة


----------



## بحبك يا Z (6 يونيو 2010)

واحدالواحد قال:


> هنا تجد جميع المكاتب الاستشاريه الهندسيه بالمملكه العربيه السعوديه
> 
> http://www.momra.gov.sa/businessserv/qualifiedconsultativeoffices/qualifiedoffices.aspx




شكرا على الرابط... وبصراحه افضل بالف مره من القائمه القديمه... يلى باول الموضوع... بحبك اوى اوى على الرابط... ولوات مش متقوزه... كنت اتقوزتك... هههه


----------



## platinum (9 يونيو 2010)

هذه قائمة بالاسماء ولكن غير مصنفه ولا يمكن اعتبار جميعها مميزة فالبعض يمكن القول انه مكتب هندسي بالاسم فقط


----------



## بحبك يا Z (10 يونيو 2010)

platinum قال:


> هذه قائمة بالاسماء ولكن غير مصنفه ولا يمكن اعتبار جميعها مميزة فالبعض يمكن القول انه مكتب هندسي بالاسم فقط



يعني دلواتي انت جبت الذيب من ديله... التاهيل مسائله نسبيه... وكل عميل له حق باخيار المكتب يلي يناسبه... بس الاهم بالقائمه دي انها رسميه ومن جهه تقدر اوى في المملكه العربيه السعوديه.


----------



## ammaid_2000 (9 يوليو 2010)

platinum قال:


> هذه قائمة بالاسماء ولكن غير مصنفه ولا يمكن اعتبار جميعها مميزة فالبعض يمكن القول انه مكتب هندسي بالاسم فقط


كلامك مضبوط 100%


----------



## محمد فخرى حماد (4 أغسطس 2010)

مطلوب اسماء المكاتب الاستشارية السعودية فىمجال شبكات المياه والصرف


----------



## eng mafia (16 أغسطس 2010)

فعلا انا موجود في مكتب الجربوع مهندسون استشاريون 
ومفيش حد يسافر علي المكتب دة ابدا يا جماعة 
واللي بيطلع المكتب دة مكتب في مصر اسمة الهدف والمفاوض الدولي 
احذر كل الحذر من الكلام المعسول لمحمد عثمان وشركاة
لانة مكتب نصاب وبيقولك حاجات كتير وتروح السعودية تلاقي مفيش حاجة 
بجد قلة ادب


وعنوان المكتب دة (الدقي - محرم باخوم )


----------



## فنون جميلة 911 (17 أغسطس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## bisalabisa2000 (17 أغسطس 2010)

rashms قال:


> الأخوه الكرام
> 
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> ...



يكفي أن تظهر فساد هذا المكان و لكن أن تدعو عليهم هذا ليس من أخلاقنا كمسلمين ... يجب أن تدعو لهم بالهداية و الصلاح حتى و أن فعلوا معك شيئا خاطئا


----------



## عبدالرازق القزاز (2 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## ahmed_d (3 سبتمبر 2010)

نسأل الله السلامه
مشكورين


----------



## engabdalwahd (3 سبتمبر 2010)

المكتب المعماري بالخبر


----------



## engabdalwahd (3 سبتمبر 2010)

*الخبر شارع الملك عبدالعزيز*



mohamed elamir قال:


> اسماء المكاتب الاستشاريه والمتميزه في السعوديه
> 
> اسم المكتب اسم المدير المسئول الهاتف
> 
> ...


----------



## لبيب مكاوى (3 سبتمبر 2010)

وكمان فى مكتب كبير جدا اسمة الوسط الهندسى


----------



## alwaheed2010 (3 سبتمبر 2010)

أين مكتب محور التصميم المثالي - جدة / م / طارق حمزة شلبي 2/6060164


----------



## tamertitos (4 سبتمبر 2010)

mohamed elamir قال:


> اسماء المكاتب الاستشاريه والمتميزه في السعوديه
> 
> اسم المكتب اسم المدير المسئول الهاتف
> 
> ...


 
اين مكتب الارين للاستشارات والكائن بالرياض
اية اخبار المكتب دة لو فية اية معلومات ياريت المشركة
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## hassan_stru (14 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا على المجهود


----------



## المصري3 (14 سبتمبر 2010)

ايه يالبيب كبير مين بس دانت شاربه من كيعانك


----------



## خالد فتحي السيد (15 سبتمبر 2010)

أرجو أي معلومات خاصة بمكتب رامز الإستشاري وهل سمعته كويسة


----------



## ammaid_2000 (19 سبتمبر 2010)

*اسماء المكاتب الاستشاريه والمتميزه في السعويه*

اسماء المكاتب الاستشاريه والمتميزه في السعوديه 

اسم المكتب اسم المدير المسئول الهاتف

1 مكتب الجزيرة للاستشارات الهندسية خليل عبدالكريم الفريح 4785270
2 عبدالرحمن الربيعة وشريكه عبدالرحمن الربيعة 03/8344210
3 مكتب الركن للاستشارات الهندسية جمال ابراهيم المديفر 4197425
4 المركز الاستشاري الوطني خالد حسن عبدالحفيظ السمان 4761285
5 دار الدراسات العمرانية باسم صبحي الشهابي 4622888
6 الاتقان للدراسات الهندسية عصام محمد محمود 4452364
7 زهير فايز ومشاركوه عبدالله احمد حميد الدين 02/6547171
8 بيت الخبرة للاستشارات الهندسية محمد عبدالله ال ابراهيم 4626504
9 مكتب الفرات للاستشارات الهندسية البيئية فؤاد بن فهد الصالح 2291082
10 الفرحان للاستشارات الهندسية محمد عبدالله الفرحان 4507119
11 مكتب الفرحان لاستشارات نظم السلامة الهندسية محمد عبدالله الفرحان 4507119
12 شركة الاتحاد الهندسي (خطيب وعلمي) سمير سعيد عاشور 4778384
13 الهيئة الاستشارية (د.احمد عبدالوارث) عبدالوهاب راغب فودة 4161955
14 المكتب العربي للخدمات الهندسية الاستشارية سامح مصباح كنعان 4643538
15 شركة عزمي عبدالهادي وعبدالله المعيبد للاستشارات عبداللطيف عبدالهادي 03/8588877
16 مكتب العيد للاستشارات الهندسية حمد بن محمد العيد 03/8332266
17 راديكون- مكتب الخليج للاستشارات الهندسية محمد بنية الاحمدي 03/8954242
18 اليوسفي للهندسة القيمية عبدالعزيز سليمان اليوسفي 2915374
19 العطيشان مهندسون استشاريون فاروق نظمى الزهارنة 4652841
20 مكتب الهمة للدراسات د. عبدالعزيز البابطين 2786195
21 المصلي للخدمات الاستشارية د.محمد سعيد مصلي 4704601
22 شركة عبدالله السيف وشريكه للدراسات والاستشارات م عبدالله السيف 4653269
23 فيصل المهدي للاستشارات الهندسية احمد الزيات 2060796
24 الحجيلان للاستشارات الهندسية مدحت بشير / وليد مرعي 4761414
25 مكتب ابو الطاهر الاستشاري حسين عبدالله ابوالطاهر 4792529
26 دار انجاز لاستشارات الطاقة والهندسة عبدالرحمن عبدالمحسن التويجري 2922773
27 طلال الطاهر مهندسون استشاريون ومعماريون طلال الطاهر حسني الطاهر 4728612
28 الطيب مهندسون استشاريون محمود كمال الشرقاوي 4774477
29 مكتب شاهين للاستشارات الهندسية عاطف عبدالرحمن الشناوي 4783605
30 المجموعة العربية للاستشارات الهندسية عبدالمجيد ابراهيم علام 2866916
31 الفنيون السعوديون للاستشارات الهندسية خالد اديب محمد مكحل 03/894302
32 مكتب الحبشي للاستشارات الهندسية احمد بكر الحبشي 02/6528987
33 مكتب المهندس عبدالعزيز شربيني للهندسة عبدالعزيز اسعد شربيني 02/6941631
34 مكتب سليمان عبدالله الخريجي الاستشاري هيثم ابراهيم الرز 02/6658305
35 مكتب احمد مختار بنجر للاستشارات الهندسية احمد مختار بنجر 02/6533080
36 مكتب البراك للاستشارات الهندسية عبدالحميد ابراهيم فودة 03/5876064
37 مكتب عبدالرحمن حسين باصرة للاستشارات الهندسية سعيد محروس باناعمة 03/8438182
38 مكتب ناصر الملحم للاستشارات الهندسية ناصر فهد الملحم 03/8675003
39 مكتب عبدالله بالطيور الاستشاري عبدالله عبدالرحمن بالطيور 03/8990110
40 ادوار مهندسون استشاريون محمد عبدالرحمن الرسيني 2932263
41 مكتب الجندل الهندسي سلطان ونيس عمير الربيع 04/6243456
42 شركة زهير قاسم وشريكه للاستشارات الهندسية زهير عبدالغفور قاسم 
43 مكتب السيف للاستشارات الهندسية احمد السيف 4648899
44 قاب للاستشارات الهندسية حسين علي البلوشي 03/8334733
45 المجموعة الاستشارية الهندسية اسامة فؤاد العلي 4654406
46 مكتب عبدالرحمن المبارك للاستشارات الهندسية عبدالرحمن عبداللطيف المبارك 2930573
47 مكتب النفيسة للمساحة عبدالرحمن عبدالله النفيسة 4651484
48 المكتب الوطني للمساحة ذواد عبدالله الذواد 4616254
49 دلتا مهندسون استشاريون عبداللطيف السيف 4616060
50 مكتب سعود كانو للاستشارات الهندسية ناجي لطفي علي 03/8355761
51 المصممون السعوديون مهندسون استشاريون يحيى عبدالغظيم 03/8340840
52 رواسي للاستشارات الهندسية محمد احمد بن محفوظ 02/6620231
53 مكتب الجربوع مهندسون استشاريون عبدالغني سعيد عبدالغني 06/3246969
54 مكتب الخدمات الهندسية والفنية محمد عبدالمؤمن 06/326674
55 مكتب السلوم للاستشارات الهندسية عبدالعزيز فهد السلوم 06/3260066
56 مكتب القصر للاستشارات الهندسية خالد صالح الجناحي 06/3623626
57 دار التصاميم الحديثة للاستشارات الهندسية عودة بن عايد الاحمدي 03/8877933
58 مكتب الحمدان الاستشاري مايكل فرانسيس براينت 03/8983641
59 مكتب الزايد مهندسون استشاريون محمد عبدالعزيز نصار 4910441
60 مكتب الشاطيء للاستشارات الهندسية محمد حسام ابراهيم 07/3211100
61 مكتب دار الرياض للاستشارات الهندسية هشام ابراهيم الملائكة 2060088
62 مكتب يوسف عبدالعزيز الذكير يوسف عبدالعزيز الذكير 03/8935222
63 المكتب الشرقي للاستشارات الهندسية مصطفى السيد دياب 03/8304845
64 مكتب الماضي معماريون ومهندسون استشاريون حمد بن محمد الماضي 4784912
65 المكتب الهندسي السعودي الاستشاري هندي سعدون الرويلي 04/6249300
66 مكتب محمد عصيد الشراري للاستشارات الهندسية محمد عصيد الشراري 04/6253772
67 مكتب عبدالاله الخريجي للاستشارات الهندسية عبدالاله الخريجي 04/4242227
68 مكتب سلطان للاستشارات الهندسية سلطان محمد الشهري 04/4249998
69 مكتب مرسام للاستشارات الهندسية خالد محمد الصلحاني 06/5341031
70 مكتب اجا للاستشارات الهندسية سامي ناوي الشمري 06/5322610
71 مكتب الموسى للاستشارات الهندسية ياسر محمد سليمان 06/5344648
72 مكتب الحسنية للاستشارات الهندسية اسامة حسن موسى 07/2218001
73 مكتب الموحدين للمساحة حسين عبدالله عسيري 07/2243143
74 مكتب الشبل مهندسون استشاريون عاطف عبدالله الشبل 07/2294675
76 مؤسسة الحماية المدنية عدنان زكي العباسي الهاشمي 02/6686183
77 مكتب العوامي الهندسي الاستشاري حسين محمد ال جمعة 03/8551006
78 مكتب اركال للاستشارات الهندسية محمد احمد الفهاد 06/3691169
79 دار الاندلس مهندسون استشاريون جلال درويش 02/6600688
80 مكتب محمد رضا قطان للاستشارات الهندسية محمد بيومي محمد 4641134
81 مكتب الخدمات الاستشارية السعودي فهد التميمي 4659975
82 مكتب مسكني للخدمات الاستشارية صالح عبدالرحمن المحيسن 04/8446666
83 مكتب تاج الدين للاستشارات الهندسية تاج الدين محمد الحاج حسيت 02/6686187
84 مكتب الخطيب للهندسة مهندسون استشاريون محمد عاصم الخطيب 02/2213016
85 مكتب خزام مهندسون استشاريون صالح عبدالرحمن السحيباني 4644585
86 سحاب للاستشارات الهندسية محمد عبدالعزيز نصار 4658181
87 شركة التنقنيون السعوديون - سعودي تك سليمان العقيل الحمدان 4778770
88 مكتب الفن المعماري للاستشارات الهندسية سعود دغيم الشمري 2177758
89 مكتب طارق اليافي للاستشارات الهندسية توفيق جميعي 02/6915794
90 مكتب الدغيثر مهندسون معماريون عبدالله سعود الدغيثر 4191227
هذه هي القائمه بعد حذف المكتب رقم 75 حتى لايتعرض احد للتورط معه ونكون قد اضرينا بأحد


----------



## kamelkandeel (24 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## طومان باى (5 أكتوبر 2010)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## عمر الفاروق (19 نوفمبر 2010)

http://eecc.netfirms.com/Consult_Dir/All/ar/files/SearchBySpecialization.htm

هنا تجد معظم المكاتب في مصر


----------



## مهندس سيد لطفى (20 نوفمبر 2010)

...


----------



## مهندس سيد لطفى (20 نوفمبر 2010)

ياجماعه فيه الجدولة والتصنيف دا غير معتمد
فيه مكاتب كتير جدا من المكاتب دى مش كويسة وشغلها جدا ضعيف ومتدهورة ماليا وفنيا 
وعلى العكس فيه مكاتب تانيه كتير جدا مرموقه وفيها فريق عمل متميز ورائدة فى المملكه 
فياريت الناس متعتمدش على المكاتب دى الا بعد التاكد والسؤال قبل التعامل معاها


----------



## محمد كونكورد (19 أبريل 2011)

انا يا جما عه جايلى شغل فى مكتب البيئه فى السعوديه ايه اخباره وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## arch_hamada (11 مايو 2011)

*جزاكم الله عنا كل خير*​


----------



## جمال شمس (11 مايو 2011)

مهندس | جمال شمس مهنس كهرباء خبرة 25 عاما منهم عامان بالمملكة بمكتب استشارى جوال رقم 0548559353


----------



## ammaid_2000 (13 مايو 2011)

*مكتب البيئه*



محمد كونكورد قال:


> انا يا جما عه جايلى شغل فى مكتب البيئه فى السعوديه ايه اخباره وجزاكم الله خيرا



اخي العزيز برجاء قراءة جميع المشاركات السابقه حتى لا تتورط حيث انه من الواضح ان مكتب البيئه سمعته سيئه جدا ومكتب متخصص في المشاكل ، وبالتوفيق ان شاء الله.


----------



## Maher Taha Ahmed b (22 مايو 2011)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## احمد محسن2007 (8 يونيو 2011)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
انا تعاملت مع مكتب السيف ومكتب البيئه كمكتبين مشرفين على مشاريع مياة كنت انفذها اما مكتب البيئه هو كان مكتب كبير اما الان فليس له وجود ظاهر اما بالنسبه للمعامله الداخليه فهو صاحب سمعه سيئه فى الرواتب من حيث قلتها بالمقارنه براتبالمتاحه فى سوق العمل واما مكتب السيف بالنسبه للمستحقات الماليه المتفق عليها وهى للعلم مرتبات صغيرة فهو يدفعها كل اول شهر لمنسبينه ولكن سهل جدا انك عند طلب زيادة او بدلات او عند عدم الاحتياج اليك الاستغناء عنكاما الفساد الداخلى بالنسبه للمكتبين من حيث الاعتماد على اكثر من مشروع فهذا اكبر دليل على ان نهايتهم قريبه


----------



## ammaid_2000 (13 يونيو 2011)

احمد محسن2007 قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> انا تعاملت مع مكتب السيف ومكتب البيئه كمكتبين مشرفين على مشاريع مياة كنت انفذها اما مكتب البيئه هو كان مكتب كبير اما الان فليس له وجود ظاهر اما بالنسبه للمعامله الداخليه فهو صاحب سمعه سيئه فى الرواتب من حيث قلتها بالمقارنه براتبالمتاحه فى سوق العمل واما مكتب السيف بالنسبه للمستحقات الماليه المتفق عليها وهى للعلم مرتبات صغيرة فهو يدفعها كل اول شهر لمنسبينه ولكن سهل جدا انك عند طلب زيادة او بدلات او عند عدم الاحتياج اليك الاستغناء عنكاما الفساد الداخلى بالنسبه للمكتبين من حيث الاعتماد على اكثر من مشروع فهذا اكبر دليل على ان نهايتهم قريبه
> بصراحه يا اخي مكتب البيئه دائما مميز في كل شئ في مشاكله في معاملته للعاملين في كل شئ احد اصدقائي المقربين وانا اثق به تماما حكى لي عن هذا المكتب واحب ان اوضح ان المشكله مع مكتب البيئه ليست في الراتب اطلاقا فلو كان الراتب صغير والمعامله جيده فذلك امر جيد اما ان تتجمع في مكان واحد جميع المشاكل التي من الممكن ان يراها انسان في اماكن عمل مختلفه فهذا هو التفرد والامتياز بعينه .


----------



## ammaid_2000 (2 يوليو 2011)

*رابط بالصوت والصورة يوضح التعامل بمكتب البيئه ( مخططون ومعماريون ومهندسون )*

هذا رابط بالصوت والصوره يوضح طريقة التعامل داخل مكتب البيئه ( مخططون ومعماريون ومهندسون )
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q58jTsjj5A0&feature=player_embedded
بدون تعليق


----------



## TAHA SHEHATA (12 يوليو 2011)

ويوجد مكتب دار الخليج للهنسه المدنيه


----------



## م جوهر (24 أغسطس 2011)

اين مكتب المعماريون السعوديون


----------



## المكيال السعودي (25 أغسطس 2011)

مكتب المكيال السعودي للهندسه 0554644696


----------



## معماريين (26 أغسطس 2011)

حسبي الله و نعم الوكيل في المكاتب التي تسئ بسمعة المكاتب السعوديه و الملاحظ ان اغلبها من المصريين


----------



## shadybasha32 (18 سبتمبر 2011)

مشكورين جدا على المعلومات دي ويارب تكون صحيحة


----------



## ahmad nagy (23 أكتوبر 2011)

*شـــــــــــــــكـــــــــــــــــراً جـــــــزيلاً وربنا يكرمـــــــك*


----------



## Farraj3000 (23 أكتوبر 2011)

مجهود تشكر عليه


----------



## ahmed_567 (25 أكتوبر 2011)

يا جماعه حد عنده علم بمكتب العيد للاستشارات الهندسيه بالدمام


----------



## m.alkhdour (15 نوفمبر 2011)

مكتب العربي للخدمات الهندسية ما رايكم فيه


----------



## m.alkhdour (15 نوفمبر 2011)

المكتب العربي للتصميمات المعمارية هل هو نفسه المكتب العربي للخدمات الهندسية


----------



## Mahmoud ALGazzaz (15 نوفمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيكم.


----------



## m.alkhdour (28 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا للجميع


----------



## Abdelmonem Morsi (30 ديسمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم 
ياشباب عايز عناوين واسماء المكاتب الاستشارية المعمارية بالسعودية
a-morsy @shakeregypt.com


----------



## على صالح السيد (1 يناير 2012)

اين مكتب مجال الافق للاستشارات الهندسية بن دعجم 072832011


----------



## eng_ymh (9 يناير 2012)

حد عنده فكرة عن 
مكتب الفرات للاستشارات الهندسية البيئية فؤاد بن فهد الصالح او اي معلومات عنه


----------



## abdelsalamn (11 يناير 2012)

*ربنا يوفقك ويكرمك *


----------



## إسلوبي (12 يناير 2012)

_مشكور جداً على المجهود أخوي و لكن ألاحظ بأنه لا يوجد أي مكتب إستشاري مذكور من مكة المكرمة حيث أن هناك مكاتب كثيرة لها تميزها و إبداعها .
مكتب أسلوب للإستشارات الهندسية ت: 5506118 بحي العزيزية مركز التجارة العالمي_


----------



## الفقير لله طارق (13 يناير 2012)

مشكور اخى على هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## engahmedkhalil (15 يناير 2012)

اريد اسال عن مكتب العجمى بالخبر والجبيل وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## engahmedkhalil (15 يناير 2012)

نرجوك يا اخى ذكر التجربة للاستفادة لانى معروض على العمل هناك وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## الفقير لله طارق (19 يناير 2012)

رائع


----------



## المقاول ابوفيصل (19 يناير 2012)

*مؤسسه الفاضل مقاولات ابوفيصل 0555588487*

مؤسسه صالح محمد الفاضل
للمقاولات
متخصصون في تنفيذ
المستودعات الهناجر الورش
تسليم مفتاح
ليس الوحيدون ولاكن الافضل
اسعارنا مناسبه وعمالتنا مناسبه
تحت اشراف وتنفيذ المقاول ابوفيصل البصيري
0555588487
الرياض + جده +خميس مشيط+الدمام +جيزان[/quote]


----------



## احمد بلش (27 فبراير 2012)

​ *انا لدى عرض من المكتب العربي للاستشارات الهندسية بالرياض - الملز لصاحبة الدكتور خالد محمد الاخضر العربي ارجو الافادة عن حالة هدا المكتب و دفع الرواتب ارجو الافادة وجزاكم الله خيرا*


----------



## احمد بلش (28 فبراير 2012)

*استفسار عن المكتب العربي للاستشارات الهندسية بالرياض*


​*اريد معلومات عن المكتب العربي للاستشارات الهندسية - الرياض الملز - لصاحبة الدكتور خالد محمد الاخضر العربي*


----------



## taher.medany (17 يوليو 2012)

مكتب الانصاري للاستشارات الهندسية بالجبيل من احسن المكاتب الاستشارية في الجبيل


----------



## Mahmoud.Rageh (17 يوليو 2012)

جزاك الله خير على المجهود الطيب بس ياريت اضافة الموقع الالكتروني او الايميل لتسهيل التواصل


----------



## عبد النبى عطيه (3 أغسطس 2012)

*[email protected]*

اخى العزيز / يمكن مساعدتك فى تاسيس مكتبك الاستشارى
اذا رغبت فراسلنى على اميلى , فانا من مؤسسى احد المكاتب بالرياض سنة 1993
اميلى هو [email protected]


----------



## مسلم (12 سبتمبر 2012)

مجهود رائع تشكر عليه 
لكن سيكون أكثر فائدة لو تفضلت مشكورة بإضافة البريد الالكتروني حتى تعم الفائدة على من هو خارج المملكة


----------



## kiko_b_2011 (11 أكتوبر 2012)

يا جماعه انا انترفيو فى مكتب البيئه يوم السبت بس مش عشان سفر ده عشان شغل داخل مصر ..شغل تصميم فى مكتبهم بتاع الاسكندريه
ايه رايكوا اروح ولا لاء
وياريت حد يقولى مرتباتهم كام


----------



## kiko_b_2011 (11 أكتوبر 2012)

يا جماعه انا عندى انترفيو فى مكتب البيئه فى القاهره يوم السبت اللى جاى بس مش عشان سفر ده عشان شغل داخل مصر ..شغل تصميم فى مكتبهم بتاع الاسكندريه
ايه رايكوا اروح ولا لاء
وياريت حد يقولى مرتباتهم كام


----------



## kiko_b_2011 (11 أكتوبر 2012)

يا باشمهندسين انتوا فين ياريت حد يرد


----------



## ايمن حسين (25 أكتوبر 2012)

الامر سهل طالما ستعمل داخل مصر اذهب وعاين واحكم بنفسك - فى حدود علمى ان سمعة المكتب ليست حسنة ولكن ربما جد جديد وتغيرالحال - نصيحتى اذهب وعاين واحكم - وياليتك تخبرنا بالنتيجة


----------



## المكمل (25 أكتوبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## eng- badri (25 أكتوبر 2012)

مشكورررررررررررررر


----------



## ammaid_2000 (28 ديسمبر 2012)

الاخ اللي بيسأل على مكتب البيئة ياريت تكتب لنا تجربتك مع هذا المكتب .


----------



## ysedawy (28 ديسمبر 2012)

*ما رأيكم في مكتب التنمية للاستشارات الهندسية*


----------



## abdelsalamn (18 يناير 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## EAHMED1981 (7 مارس 2013)

برجاء شرح التجربة المريرة مع المكتب لانى معروض على شغل هناك فى مكتب العجمى بالجبيل وعايز اعرف ايه الوضع ضرورى جدا


----------



## EAHMED1981 (7 مارس 2013)

*انا معروض عليا العمل هناك بالجبيل فى مكتب العجمى وعايز حد يرد عليا ضرورى للاهمية*


----------



## dr 3h (9 سبتمبر 2014)

...................... احذر من شركه الفاضل للتجاره والمقاولات بجده او تحت مسمي مجموعه الفاضل القابضه​
​


----------



## احمد ابراهيم الباز (24 نوفمبر 2014)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
ياريت لو حد يعرف حاجة عن مكتب الحياد للاستشارات الهندسية بالرياض & الشركة العربية للتوظيف بالخارج


----------



## arch_hamada (31 ديسمبر 2014)

جزاك الله كل خير على المجهود الرائع​
​


----------



## serjay (4 فبراير 2015)

عندي عرض من مكتب الشبانات بالرياض وأتمنى ممن يعرف عنه معلومات أكيدة أن يفيدني


----------



## zoro_2007 (21 فبراير 2015)

لو سمحته عاوزه ضروري حد أتعامل مع مكتب العمق للاستشارات الهندسية تعامله كويس مع المهندسين أو لا أرجو الرد ضروري


----------



## halimk (21 فبراير 2015)

بالتوفيق


----------

